# Medium Faced Plain Head Helmet



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Medium Faced Plainhead Helmet*

Hi All, This is a photo of one of my red medium faced plainhead Helmets..... He was Champion Plainhead Helmet at our last State Pigeon Show.....

kind regards
Gordon Jones


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice love that pigeon


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i love that breed, its too bad its hard to find it where i live...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgouse bird man


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

nWoAhmad said:


> i love that breed, its too bad its hard to find it where i live...


Hi nWoAhmad, There are a few breeders that I know in Melbourne, that keep Helmets and also up in Wagga.....

best regards 
Gordon Jones

Australian Helmet Club Website


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

now i have a question . can that bread raise there own young or do you need fosters


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Jason, All my birds do raise their own young, but most medium faced and short faced Helmet breeders do use foster parents...... I do however have to check each day do make sure the youngsters are getting enough feed, if required I use a hand rearing mixture to feed them using a syringe and a crop needle.....


thank-you
Gordon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The beak looks plenty long enough  Pumpers are a good way to spare your breeders from the stress and messy feeding that comes with hatching their own eggs, which I imagine is quite useful if you show your breeders! Also helps speed up production, so I see why they use them. Helmets were technically my very first breed - my dad got them for me when I was 3. I still remember them. Well I remember one time. Then they were eventually gone. Dad said the hawks picked them off quick. The crested variety is my personal fave  The muffed ones look kinda neat, but in my mind true Helmets are always clean-legged....


----------



## Helmeteer (Oct 3, 2012)

What an awesome MFPH. You guys in Australia have the best ph's I've ever seen.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Pavel, The numbers of our Plainheads in shows around the country have dropped off in recent years. It used to be a hundred plus plainheads at our National shows and just a few cresteds, now it is the other way around.....

best regards Gordon

Australian National Pigeon Assoc Website.


----------

